# Plasti-Dip front grill 2011 CC



## dasautocc (May 4, 2011)

So today I Plast-Dip'd the chrome on my front grill black. Not too difficult. I bought a can of Plasti-Dip at Home Depot for $5. 


I started by removing the front grill. Some like to mask out the chrome while its still on the car but I wanted to remove the whole piece. The front grill is held in place by four Torx screws at the top that are located under the hood. The rest of the grill is held in place by clips. 






The clips that hold the bottom of the grill in place are seen in the last pic where my fingers are.
Once the grill comes loose it will look like this.




Next step is to remove the chrome from the grill.



You can get to the clips that hold the chrome in place from the back side of the grill. There are many clips that are pretty tight. I used a small flathead screwdriver to gently pry the clips loose while I pulled the chrome forward with my fingers. GENTLY. 



This is what it looks like once it is removed.
I cleaned it very well with soap and water and dried it. I sprayed two very light coats waiting about 30 minutes between coats. 





I have never used Plasti-Dip before so I wasn't sure if many light coats or few heavy coats was the best way to go. I went with light coats. The finish is not as uniform as I would like it but it is solid black and seems durable. In the future I will try fewer but heavier coats. The nice thing about this product is that it will peel off the chrome rather cleanly. If you mess up just start over. The whole project took about 5 hours including drying time, removal and reassembly. 

This is what it looks like after the last coat.




As you can see in the above picture the texture is rough but it does look really nice.





A cloudy day in downtown Miami...


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

nice job. I did 2 lite coats, 30 mins of drying time, then 2 heavier coats w 1 hr between, came out very even. I didn't remove my grill, but masked it off, only because I was a chicken $h%t and didn't want to break any tabs. If I do it a agin in the future, I will try your way. Mine has been on for 2 weeks and 2 hand washes, no issues at all. did you consider a final clear coat?


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

Looks good. I assume this stuff peels off of paint as well? Anyone have experience with this?

Also, has anyone ever color coded the chrome ring instead of black? I wonder how that would look.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a tiny bit of overspray on my lower valance (too much :beer it was a very lite spray and it literally rubbed off with my thumb in one pass. I do keep a good coat of wax on it however


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great, especially on a white car. Nice job!


----------



## dasautocc (May 4, 2011)

No I never considered a clear coat. The rest of the grill is matte black so I thought I should keep the look as uniform as possible. Believe it or not the grill came off a lot easier than I expected. I was also scared of breaking tabs so I went very slow but it actually came off ok.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*vw*



Jhawkcclux said:


> nice job. I did 2 lite coats, 30 mins of drying time, then 2 heavier coats w 1 hr between, came out very even. I didn't remove my grill, but masked it off, only because I was a chicken $h%t and didn't want to break any tabs. If I do it a agin in the future, I will try your way. Mine has been on for 2 weeks and 2 hand washes, no issues at all. did you consider a final clear coat?


Anyone have any photos of thoughts of this look on the Mocha Brown


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

pfeifstudd said:


> Anyone have any photos of thoughts of this look on the Mocha Brown


Personally, I think it could look great if you did it right. Any pics that we can work with? I'm no Photoshop expert, but I am trying to learn and would be willing to help.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Man your car looks clean... might just have to do this on my car now.


----------



## dasautocc (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, clean was my goal...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Great job for a first post.


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

pfeifstudd said:


> Anyone have any photos of thoughts of this look on the Mocha Brown


 How about these,. Just did it today, be patient though. Two small light coats, let dry 15-20 between. Then 3 heavier coats with longer drying time between. wait for a while to reinstall the chrome front piece, if not you will get finger prints( i wore medical gloves,and still got some light smudges). All in all not bad for a first attempt i think 
before








After


----------



## Ccarter21 (Apr 8, 2016)

*plasti dip grille*

hello, I drive a 2010 vw cc sport and I want to do the same thing to my grille as you did here. I've tried doing it before but I had trouble removing my grille. I was able to unscrew all 4 of the top screws and unclipped all the clips on the bottom of the grille. when I tried actually pulling the grille off, it was resisting and seemed to be still attached to the car. how did you initially take the grille off?


----------



## SICCK (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey man i love plastidipp! its such an affordable way to make your car not look stock !
Ive Spent about 50 bucks on Aerosol cans from autozone/home depot ranging from 6-7 dollars each.
I currently have my grill, emblems, wheels, and window trim Plastidipped Matte Black.




Heres a look; 2012 Volkswagen CC Sport 2.0t


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ccarter21 said:


> hello, I drive a 2010 vw cc sport and I want to do the same thing to my grille as you did here. I've tried doing it before but I had trouble removing my grille. I was able to unscrew all 4 of the top screws and unclipped all the clips on the bottom of the grille. when I tried actually pulling the grille off, it was resisting and seemed to be still attached to the car. how did you initially take the grille off?


You likely missed some clips. If I remember correctly there are four to six clips. It's been awhile. Figure out where it's still attached and pull that part of the grill straight out. But be gentle as to not break anything. Otherwise you can just tape and mask it off and plastidip it on the car. I've done mine twice, and I've done it both ways.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

SICCK said:


> Hey man i love plastidipp! its such an affordable way to make your car not look stock !
> Ive Spent about 50 bucks on Aerosol cans from autozone/home depot ranging from 6-7 dollars each.
> I currently have my grill, emblems, wheels, and window trim Plastidipped Matte Black.
> 
> ...


Did you remove your window trim before dipping? Or leave it on the car? That looks nice.


----------



## SICCK (Mar 13, 2016)

I left it on and just taped around the areas wth news paper/painters tape, if you watch a video on plastidip about window trim it really helps, you can find it on youtube, Its not perfect when your up close wich is why i redid mine once, but i really like the black>chrome. It takes time and patience to get it right but once you get it right, its the best feeling.

Thanks, Sicck


----------

